# Thoughts on Chinese Team kits?



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I see a lot of posts on the chinese carbon wheels and frames, but what about the team kits that are being sold?

The prices are good, and they look good too.

But is there such a huge difference in quality?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

the_don said:


> I see a lot of posts on the chinese carbon wheels and frames, but what about the team kits that are being sold?
> 
> The prices are good, and they look good too.
> 
> But is there such a huge difference in quality?


You said "team kits". Are these pirated kits?


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> You said "team kits". Are these pirated kits?


We are talking direct out of China here, Chinerello and all that jazz.

Here is an example...


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Link goes to a BMC kit, not a kit for a Chinese team. So, guessing pirated.

Insert moral statement about not supporting criminals here....(but if you verify that this is officially licensed Euro Pro Team wear, then order one and tell us how the quality is)


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

the_don said:


> We are talking direct out of China here, Chinerello and all that jazz.
> 
> Here is an example...


WTF is the eye roll for? Just trying to figure out if you're asking about legit kits out of China, or pirated team kits out of China.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have one, the gf bought it off ebay for me for X-mas. I'd say spend a bit more and get authentic. The fit and color fade of the Chinese knock offs isn't up to par with what an authentic replica. Note that some of the authentic versions are not the best quality or what the pros wear either.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, they are counterfit junk.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the_don said:


> I see a lot of posts on the chinese carbon wheels and frames, but what about the team kits that are being sold?
> 
> The prices are good, and they look good too.
> 
> But is there such a huge difference in quality?


in this case you're talking about counterfeit team kits. they're copies made in china and the companies that do the design work and market the 'real' kits legally in the US don't make a penny off them. and, they lose sales to people who buy this crap on the web. my buddy Dave owns Vanderkitten, (which is a very small company and could lose a lot of business to garbage like this) and there have been chinese copies of their team kit showing up on ebay at various times, and we report them every time. ebay is really good about it and pulls the items right away. you wouldn't actually buy this stuff knowing it's in reality 'illegally' made, would you? if the answer is yes, don't even bother replying.
this is a different than buying a no-name chinese frame or rim...this is direct copyright infringement.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I've gotten a lot of custom team kit offers from various places for our club. Quality seemed dubious and a team order runs well over $6000. I ain't screwing around with quality or dealing with an unknown entity. If you're talking about counterfeit kit for existing teams, that is just lame twelve different ways, and a waste of money to top it off.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

The knock off jerseys can work well enough for a while. The knock off shorts and bibs are crap.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I backed off when I did a search for a vintage team Bic jersey. Saw some good deals, but out of China. I used the online chat to ask the country if origin to three online sites. Every time it was the same girls name I chatted with and the same place...China. I have a bad taste in my mouth after buying stuff of ebay (mostly electronic) and having it fail....including a turbo for my Passat that lasted only three days.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought one a few years back. 

It was a waste of money. The fit is off. Quality is so-so.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Next thing I know you'll all be telling me that Apple doesn't have to pay Proview Billions of dollars for the trademark "iPad" in China!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

trailrunner68 said:


> The knock off jerseys can work well enough for a while. The knock off shorts and bibs are crap.


+1.

OP, the jerseys are ok, and they will work for the most part. In fact, I find the knock off jerseys to be only barely a tad poorer in quality (but well within acceptable range) compared to an entry level, LG, Pearl Izumi, & Castelli jersey.

However, the shorts and bibs are absolute garbage because of 2 reasons: fit and quality. Your will man-junk will hate you for it. Don't buy the shorts/bibs.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> +1.
> 
> OP, the jerseys are ok, and they will work for the most part. In fact, I find the knock off jerseys to be only barely a tad poorer in quality (but well within acceptable range) compared to an entry level, LG, Pearl Izumi, & Castelli jersey.
> 
> However, the shorts and bibs are absolute garbage because of 2 reasons: fit and quality. Your will man-junk will hate you for it. Don't buy the shorts/bibs.


Ok, thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

My son's team kit came from China. It isn't a knock-off, but the real kit for a small amateur team. He likes it better than anything else he has, including Hincappie, Voler, and Assos. He says the chamois is very comfortable, and the fit is great for him. YMMV, and all that.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

tihsepa said:


> Yah, they are counterfit junk.


Yep I wouldn't get it


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

trailrunner68 said:


> The knock off jerseys can work well enough for a while. The knock off shorts and bibs are crap.


Agreed. I have a jersey and it's fine. 

My brother in law got the full kits and the shorts are terrible


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Echo that the jerseys are fair quality. About on par with a basic one from Performance. Ironically, they say "made in Italy" on the inside (at least mine does) which is actually pretty funny.

I only tried one pair of shorts since it was basically free with the jersey and it's been relegated to short indoor training workouts when I'm not on the saddle much. In other words, skip the shorts.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

just 
say
no.


----------



## Beady Eyes (May 5, 2012)

With regards to Cycling clothes made in China. Most are crap. But there are a few who buy fabrics / chamois pads / grippers from Italy and sublimate/manufacture in China.

I know of a company called Nimblewear who is a good example of China made with Italian raw materials. However, I do not know about the fit.


----------



## bfl2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Our club purchased a relatively small order (62 items total) for a group ride in May, 2012. Generally, printing, fabric and stitching seemed to be of good enough quality for an informal club like ours. We had a number of problems:
•	The neck size on the fleece jerseys was 4 inches larger than the same size regular jersey. NW initially said it was to accomodate layering. After considerable wrangling, they agreed to remake the Fleece jerseys. It's December and we haven't received them;
•	Despite being specified in the original order, the fleece jerseys and windbreakers did not include elastic bands at the wrists. NW agreed to fix this on the windbreakers. Since the Fleeced jerseys were already being remade, it will presumably be fixed when received. I returned the windbreakers in July, but have never received the repaired windbreakers;
•	The shorts and bibs were too short. During the order process, I specified that we wanted them to be approximately knee length. They are nowhere near knee length, and universally hit around the mid- to high on the thigh. When I addressed this with NW rep, he said it's because we altered the band width at the bottom of the short/bib. During the order process, he indicated that if we changed the band width it would shorten the shorts/bibs. I responded that we would stick with the original width because "no one wants to see this group in short shorts." When we received them, they are way too short. My bibs are 6" above my knee when standing, and ride higher than that when in the cycling position. After considerable wrangling, the rep asked me to send them to confirm that the inseam was as short as I represented it to be. After receiving the bibs, and presumably confirming that they were as short as I said, he indicated they couldn't do anything. He ultimately agreed to remake the shorts and bibs at an additional 50% of the original price. No one in the group decided to take them up on this. He still has the bibs I returned to him.
•	The representative has not been responsive when I call or email, and it often takes a number of messages to get a response. Often, when he's said he will get back with me, I've had to call a number of times to get a response.
I would use caution if ordering from them.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

A friend of mine bought two Chinese kits. One was fine, the other gave him a seriously bad rash (and it smelled funny too.) Its not worth it imho.


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kits are fine personally i can't afford the prices on team kits through UK shops 

everything you buy is made in china these days, are they really fakes or 2nds ?? most golf clubs come from the same factories legit or not 

can't condone kits from china but i like the styles and want to look the part at a cost i can afford, id buy legit if the price was a lot lower


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

These counterfeit pieces of crap are just that. Crap.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

You can get great prices on dead-stock kit from Quality Cycle Clothing Delivered Direct: Prendas Ciclismo


----------

